# Error al iniciar simulacion proteus con pic18f2550 con el usb



## proyectista (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola, una consulta. Cuando inicio una simulacion (utilizo el ejemplo PicWinUSB que hay por la red) con Proteus con el pic18f2550 simulando el usb, me pide que instale los drivers, los cuales los logro instalar correctamente y cuando inicio la simulacion en el proteus de nuevo sale el tipico pantallazo azul de windows y se reinicia. Todo esto lo he probado bajo windows xp y vista en ordenadores diferentes obteniendo el mismo resultado. Mis consultas son las siguientes:

1 ¿proteus es capaz de simular el usb para el pic18f2550?
2 ¿porque sale este pantallazo azul y se reinicia?
3 ¿debo configurar alguna cosa mas? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 30, 2009)

Mis respuestas a tus preguntas son las siguientes:

1 - El proteus funciona correctamente el USB
2 - El pantallazo azul a mi me ha aparecido por 2 razones:

a - Trato de cerrar el proteus cuando esta corriendo la simulacion.
b - Drivers mal instalados.

3 - Antes de hacer cualquier simulacion tenés que tener instalados los drivers de usb de proteus. Sino te va a marcar error.

espero me haya explicado , cualquier duda consulta


----------



## proyectista (Mar 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias por contestar, respondo

2  No intento salir de la simulacion cuando esta corriendo la simulacion
    Los drivers los instala y tras instalarlos si continua la simulacion sale el pantallazo, solo sale el pantallazo cuando corre la simulacion tras instalar los drivers.

Los drivers parece que los instala correctamente porque la barra de progreso llega al 100% y sin ninguna advertencia.

3  Los drivers del usb de proteus los instalo antes de iniciar la simulacion desde virtual usb - install usb drivers sin ninguna notificacion de error.


no se como solucionarlo.

Gracias


----------



## proyectista (Abr 1, 2009)

Además he ejecutado el otro ejemplo que hay por la red utilizando la libreria mpushbapi.dll (driver de microchip) y este si que funciona correctamente. Si alguien sabe por donde puedo investigar... 

Gracias.


----------



## darck_khronos (Abr 1, 2009)

El pantallaso es por Error en Registro, yo eh simulado un Bootloader y un Grabador de pics y todo ah funcionado de marabilla.

intenta usar el Tune up, tambien verifica que no tengas demaciados procesos activos ya que eso
hace que se colapse tu maquina, puede ser que incluso tengas un virus mal puesto por tu sistema


----------



## mecatrodatos (May 7, 2009)

que tal amigos tengo la version 7.2 de proteus me al buscar el pic 18f2520 no aparece , se tendra que crear la libreria


----------



## FranzW (Jun 8, 2009)

Estimado Moyano,

Tanto con el Proteus 7.4, SP3 como con el 7.5, SP3 no me es posible instalar los drivers para USB.
¿Será que preciso una licencia para ello?
En el archivo adjunto va una copia de la licencia que tengo instalada.
Agradecería tu ayuda.

Saludos,
Franz


----------



## di3gosl (Dic 24, 2009)

Que tal proyectista, lograste resolver el problema? Ese mismo problema me esta sucediendo al simular USB en proteus. Te cuento, estoy reailzando un proyecto para comunica USB con la PC utilizando el microcontrolador PIC18F4550, la cuestión es que ya tengo parte del programa y tratando de realizar la simulación hay ocasiones en que se me reinicia la PC.

Lei en un foro que la simulación de USB utiliza muchos recursos del sistema y puede ser que por ello en ocasiones el sistema colapse y se reinicie por protección. Eso es lo que pienso pero no estoy seguro, igual y puede ser un error de la version de Proteus, tengo la 7.4 SP3.

Para FranzW, necesitas una licencia para la simulacion del USB con el microcontrolador y también opcionalmente puedes adquirir una para el USB Transaction Analyser. Los precios los puedes consultar en la pagina de Labcenter Electronics:

http://www.labcenter.co.uk/ordering/cprices.cfm#vsm


----------



## JLPF11 (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola a todos.. yo tambien tengo un problema con USB de proteus, es el siguiente, yo instalo los drivers USB y los instala correctamente pero al simular el esquema me sale error diciendo que no se puede conectar con el host y que instale los drivers.. En cambio en otra pc si me funciona, quisiera que me den una sugerencia a ver dond puede ser el error...


----------



## taichin (Feb 2, 2012)

Hola compañeros, no se si tenga que ver solo con el proteus pero tambien he notado que me pasa lo mismo con programas que no abren el puerto que son solo de monitoreo o espia...

pues comentarles que no se por que mi codigo solo funciona si abro el hyperterminal.

estoy con el usb en modo cdc simulando el comportamiento RS232 y pues en cuanto al driver no tuve problemas como saben esta opcion solo requiere la configuracion del archivo inf. y de la libreria del usb correspondiente en mi caso uso ccs.

ya me detecta el proteus mi puerto usb perfectamente y cuando corro el programa que simplemente manda un numero y unas letras, no corre y veo el debug se queda esperando conexion..... en esta linea.

 while (!usb_cdc_connected())
  { }

apesar de que conecto el usb en la simulacion en el dibujo USB de proteus lo inserto con un clic pero no lo detecta como conexion valida... se queda ciclado ahi..

y justo tengo la simulacion atorada en ese while... y cuando abro el hyperterminal del ccs se desatora el debug y continua el codigo como si esa linea funcionara solo con el hyperterminal... que esta sucediendo??... solo el hyperterminal logra hacer que avance mi codigo... y el proteus no lo logra...

saludos


----------



## felipe_micro (Abr 3, 2020)

Saludos comunidad. Quizá alguien me puede dar una mano en lo que pretendo hacer. Tengo un *pic18f2550 *con el cual quiero realizar una comunicaciòn serial virtual.. Lo Que quiero decir esque *deseo monitorear los datos que envio con mi pic y su modulo USB mediante el hyperterminal* ( aunque en realidad uso  un programa llamado HIDTerminal)* usando unicamente el PROTEUS. *
Ya he visto algunos tutoriales y mucha informaciòn (todos se enfocan en manera fìsica. Sin embargo, por la pandemia no tengo acceso a materiales para poder probarlo) 
LLego hasta el momento que inicio la simulaciòn se conecta un puerto (*COM11*) entiendo que el programa funciona pero no puedo ver los datos en realidad. Adjunto todo lo ue tengo hasta el momento. 
He Modificado la libreria usb_desc_cdc.h. colondo los identificadores correspondientes. Pero al momento de abrir el terminal que reconoce los COM's conectados no aparece nada sale mi mouse pero nada más.


----------

